# Muzzleloader Barrel Length



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new muzzleloader. Most of the barrels on modern muzzleloaders are between 26 to 30 inches long. I am wondering if there is any benefit to buying a muzzy with a longer barrel. I know it will add a little extra weight. However, all things being equal, is a longer barrel better? It looks like it adds FPS, but does it increase accuracy? I'd love to hear some input from the muzzy gurus.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We have two at 24", one at 28" length. They all shoot cloverleaf groups. Twist is more important than length. Back in the day with roundballs you wanted a slower, but longer ignition that wouldnt "stripe" across the riflings so longer barrels make sense. But todays guns, nah... I dont believe it matters all that much.

-DallanC


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

With a slower twist, a longer barrel would make a difference... the extra weight will also stabilize your aiming... of course, you're probably talking about inlines... and all I know are sidelocks and flint locks, so my advice is probably null here


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

All I can say is my 28" shoots better than many rifles and is no trouble at all in the field.


----------

